# LOTM - January 2021 (Dangerlawn)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for January 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

January 2021 Nominations:

1) O_Poole -  Lawn Journal 









2) Dangerlawn - Lawn Journal 









3) Wiley - Lawn Journal


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @O_Poole

 Lawn Journal


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I nominate @Dangerlawn

 Lawn Journal 

Edit: Updated pic


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The_iHenry said:


> I nominate @Dangerlawn
> 
> Lawn Journal


Unfortunately that pic is from October, so it doesn't qualify. 

ETA: He has one from December - I'll use it.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

I nominate @Wiley

Some great late season stripes



Lawn Journal


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We got some last minute nominations, so voting is live! Today only!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Ware said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate @Dangerlawn
> ...


Thanks, I updated the pic :thumbup:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@SumBeach35 thanks for the nomination. A couple of amazing lawns as usual!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @Dangerlawn!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations @Dangerlawn


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats @Dangerlawn


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Great looking lawn @Dangerlawn !


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @Dangerlawn


----------



## O_Poole (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks @Redtenchu

Congratulations @Dangerlawn

That was a close votes @SumBeach35


----------

